# Que es un puente H y como lo utilizo para mover un motor



## Antoan (Nov 7, 2006)

hola compañeros espero me puedan ayudar.

necesito saber que es un puente H y como puedo utilizarlo para poder  mover un motor de CC y cambiarle el sentido al mismo.

agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## chuko (Nov 7, 2006)

El puente H es un circuito electronico que permite hacer girar un motor de corriente continua en un sentido u otro. Fijate en la figura 1. Las llaves S1 a S4 son llaves controladas externamente por otro circuito electronico que generalmente son transistores de potencia funcionando en corte y saturacion.

Cuando desactivas todas las llaves, no existe ningun camino cerrado para que la corriente circule a través del motor, entonces el motor no está energizado y no gira en ningun sentido.

Cuando cerrás las llaves S1 y S4 manteniendo abiertas S2 y S3, existe un camino cerrado para que la corriente circule por el motor.

Cuando cerrás las llaves S2 y S3 manteniendo abiertas S1 y S4, existe un camino cerrado para que la corriente circule por el motor y es justamente el sentido opuesto al anterior.

Estos procesos se muestran en la figura 2.


----------



## Miguel Cool (Nov 7, 2006)

Recomendaciones:

Los transistores, si son BJT deberas asegurarte que esten saturados, sino lo estan se calentaran muchoy se dañaran. Si son Mosfet o Fet, asegurate que esten en su mas baja resistencia sino ocurrira lo mismo que para los BJT.

Usualmente van diodos entre colector y emisor en cada transistor para evitar daños, ya que el motor es una carga inductiva y por lo tanto coriente y votaje estan desfazados.

Suerte


----------



## Braulio (Nov 7, 2006)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/controlador-velocidad-motor-cc-4084/ , en el tercer mensaje, encontrarán adjunto un circuito q funciona bién en la implementación de un puente H de darlingtons, el PWM lo genero con los clásicos 555, y en el quinto mensaje el esquemático como figura por si no usas PROTEUS. Espero q les sirva. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## washimosfet (Ene 3, 2010)

el puente h con transistores es un circuito  Astable??? asi como en el caso de los A.O?


----------



## sebitronic (Ene 6, 2010)

Si vas a armar un puente h te aconsejo que uses el driver para mortores L293D que viene con todo lo que necesitas, solo le pones un disipador y el motor y yasta.

la imagen es con L293B que es mas barato si llegas a usar el  L293D no hace faltan los diodos.


----------



## frankfro (Mar 23, 2010)

hola amigo tu punete h lo puedes hacer con trans. npn o pnp ya depende de ti este circuito muy sencillo controla el giro de un motor. los transistores que debes usar son de potencia como los 2n2222a .


----------



## bujasule (Jun 2, 2010)

Alguno puente h con tip? O con mosfet?


----------



## maton00 (Jun 2, 2010)

los 2n2222 no son de potencia solo te serviria para motores de los chicos de menos de 6 volts, para motores medianos de DC necesitas por lo menos transistores 2 a 8 Amperios.  un tip 120 te vendra bien para un carrito


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2010)

bujasule dijo:


> Alguno puente h con tip? O con mosfet?



¿ Intentaste buscar ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## daac84 (Feb 11, 2014)

hola

tengo una duda , necesito montar un puente h para controlar el giro de un motor , para ello voy a usar 2 pnp 3906 y 4 npn 3904 , tengo el esquema creado pero necesito tratar de calcular las resistencias  alquien me podria guiar por favor

Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 12, 2014)

Hola, para calcular R1 y R2 debes conocer el valor max. de la corriente que el motor puede alcanzar. Luego según la ganancia de los transistores Q2 y Q3 por ejem. que deben ser similares (ya que éstos siempre trabajan juntos) puedes hallar Ib =Ic/β


----------



## daac84 (Feb 12, 2014)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, para calcular R1 y R2 debes conocer el valor max. de la corriente que el motor puede alcanzar. Luego según la ganancia de los transistores Q2 y Q3 por ejem. que deben ser similares (ya que éstos siempre trabajan juntos) puedes hallar Ib =Ic/β




Hola gracias por la respuesta pero , haciendo un analisis y teniendo en cuenta en que necesito usar el transistor en modo corte y saturacion tome las corrientes  de Icq5 y Ibq1 como 100mA y el VcQ5 como 0.1  . luego hago una malla 

-vcc + vebq1 + vr1+ vc Q5 + Vbeq5 =0
-vcc + 0.7v + vr1 + 0 1 + 0.7v = 0
-vcc + 1.5V + Vr1=0  
Aqui no tengo algo claro , puedo remplazar el voltaje de la r1 por la ley de  ohm es decir dejar esto

-vcc+1.5V + Icq5 x R1 =0

R1=vcc - 1.5 /Icq5

R1=7v - 1.5 /100mA
R1=55ohm

como haria para ahora calcular r3 
Gracias


----------

